# Help me find some pants? :D



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

bumpity bump
nobody has any suggestions?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

myschims said:


> bumpity bump
> nobody has any suggestions?


I think I'd have more suggestions if you gave me a color preference.. Yes black matches pretty much everything since it's a shade and not a colour. I assume you're a Men's medium?

How about $150, then you can get your precious holdens haha
These ones also come in black, these are their standard skinny.









Save on Holden Standard Skinny Snowboard Pants Thunderstorm Blue - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh and standard skinnies are not super skinny. just incase you didn't know that 

Viel Glück!!


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i quite like those 
how do you think blue would go with orange? to clashy even for snowboarding?  haha
and i just noticed that those front pockets dont look like they have zippers..am i mistaken or are they open for some reason?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

myschims said:


> i quite like those
> how do you think blue would go with orange? to clashy even for snowboarding?  haha
> and i just noticed that those front pockets dont look like they have zippers..am i mistaken or are they open for some reason?


Blue goes with orange amazingly! It's total fact. Check out the color wheel. lol
Or the NY Islanders Jersey. haha.
I think they might not have zippers but does it really matter?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

well i keep my phone and ipod in my front pockets and i wouldnt want to get snow in them or have them fall out
like if the pockets cant be closed?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

myschims said:


> well i keep my phone and ipod in my front pockets and i wouldnt want to get snow in them or have them fall out
> like if the pockets cant be closed?


I keep my ipod in my inner jacket pocket so its more protected.
But I'll try to find a pair with zippers.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i just wouldnt understand why they'd put pockets in the front without zippers or something ahaha, for snow pants i mean comon 
and thank you


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

myschims said:


> i just wouldnt understand why they'd put pockets in the front without zippers or something ahaha, for snow pants i mean comon
> and thank you


They are meant to look like regular pants, you know?
And no problem, I love checking out guys clothes... it gives me ideas for things i'd get my beau.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i do really like them other than that thu, and that doesnt really make it a deal breaker, but i still like to see options if you enjoy looking


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

This pair comes in black and brown








Save on Bonfire Volt Snowboard Pants Silver - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

This pair comes in solid colors black, purple and red








Save on Burton Cosmic Delight Snowboard Pants Bright White Faded Stripe - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

I'll keep looking


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

both pairs have angled zippered pockets


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Save on Grenade UB2 Snowboard Pants White - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing









Save on Sessions Brawl II Snowboard Pants Hershey Heather - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Did you want some kind of bag or just strictly slim fits?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i think my favorite of the 3 have been the holdens at the beginning haha
decisions decisions


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

and im looking for strictly slim fit
and mostly a one color thing, like a brightish one, cause of my black jacket


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

myschims said:


> i think my favorite of the 3 have been the holdens at the beginning haha
> decisions decisions


I like the holdens the most as well... My first choice for sure.
Does your jacket have a pocket on the inside?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yeaa
and no it does not, which is why i would always use my front pockets for ipod/phone


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

you know there's this thing that enables you to wear the ipod around your neck which you could wear under your jacket...
It works..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Holden skinnies are waaay skinny. I wear a small in everything and had to get a medium in the Standard Skinnies cause I was gonna bust out of the smalls, and they do not stretch (traded them for a 147 '09 Kink). I know you said not JoeSexton skinny, but his pants last year from 32 were a great fitted pant, not "skinny". 20k and stretch. I love them. Those or I would check the L1 Mendenhalls. If you do want "skinny-jean-on-snow" skinny, Airblaster Sissy's, L1 Thunders, L1 Kooleys, and Holden LNP's. They all stretch and fit super slim.


EasyLoungin gives a good fit assesment of the Thunders, Holden Standards/Skinny's, and Sissy's. The LNP's should fit like the Standard Skinny's but with stretch.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Nivek said:


> The Holden skinnies are waaay skinny. I wear a small in everything and had to get a medium in the Standard Skinnies cause I was gonna bust out of the smalls, and they do not stretch (traded them for a 147 '09 Kink). I know you said not JoeSexton skinny, but his pants last year from 32 were a great fitted pant, not "skinny". 20k and stretch. I love them. Those or I would check the L1 Mendenhalls. If you do want "skinny-jean-on-snow" skinny, Airblaster Sissy's, L1 Thunders, L1 Kooleys, and Holden LNP's. They all stretch and fit super slim.
> 
> 
> EasyLoungin gives a good fit assesment of the Thunders, Holden Standards/Skinny's, and Sissy's. The LNP's should fit like the Standard Skinny's but with stretch.


i really like the mendenhalls but im having trouble finding them in blue.
the holden lnp's i couldnt find and the kooleys were a bit to tight for me, and why looking at the airblasters sister pants i came across the Save on Airblaster Nightrider Snowboard Pants Bluebird - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
i like these ones alot, you know anything about them?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Like all Airblaster they're a fitted pant. Not skinny, not baggy. Similar to Standard Holdens.


----------

